# TRM Christy Saddle



## TRM (Jan 21, 2017)

TRM will be offering a fiberglass Christy Saddle in the near future. It obviously will not replace an original metal Christy for a concours restoration, but will make a great option for a TOC style saddle that can be used for a daily rider!


----------



## TRM (Jan 23, 2017)

This is the saddle that will be used for the fiberglass molds.












TRM Christy Original



__ TRM
__ Jan 23, 2017
__ 3



						This is the original saddle that will be used to make the fiberglass molds for the TRM Christy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2017)

Very interested in seeing how these come out. Good luck!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm sure it will be first rate. How do you plan on replicating the nickel finish? V/r Shawn


----------



## TRM (Jan 23, 2017)

Unfortunately I haven't come up with a good substitute for nickel plating. Maybe someone else can suggest a good solution. I've looked into silver gel coat but what I found would make it look more like a bass boat so I'll go with the Henry Ford color philosophy and offer them in any color (as long as it is black).


----------



## petritl (Jan 23, 2017)

TRM said:


> Unfortunately I haven't come up with a good substitute for nickel plating. Maybe someone else can suggest a good solution. I've looked into silver gel coat but what I found would make it look more like a bass boat so I'll go with the Henry Ford color philosophy and offer them in any color (as long as it is black).



I watched a program where a chrome company can paint fiberglass with a conductive paint which then can be plated like a metal part.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 23, 2017)

Neat!! I have seen some really neat chrome dipped fiberglass before. Its like chrome paint suspended in water. Its very cool!


----------



## TRM (Jan 25, 2017)

I'd love to see these nickle or chrome plated! But it might be more expensive to get fiberglass plated than to find an original Christy though.


----------



## TRM (Jan 26, 2017)

I found this product that looks very promising but also very expensive!
http://alsacorp.com/mirrachrome-reflective-paint/


----------



## TRM (Jan 27, 2017)

Bare metal.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 28, 2017)

TRM said:


> Bare metal.
> View attachment 415137



Why didn't you go with making a reproduction aluminum casting over fiberglass? Looks like a very simple casting. I reproduced a much more complicated sight arm for a German flak gun and the cost of getting a permanent mold made was about a $1000, which made this an expensive deal because I only had four made which was the minimum. Once you get past the initial tooling costs, things get much less expensive and you could probably have these made at far less than $100 each and be able to polish or plate them and they would be a lot stronger than fiberglass and much closer to the original.


----------



## TRM (Jan 28, 2017)

momo608 said:


> Why didn't you go with making a reproduction aluminum casting over fiberglass? Looks like a very simple casting. I reproduced a much more complicated sight arm for a German flak gun and the cost of getting a permanent mold made was about a $1000, which made this an expensive deal because I only had four made which was the minimum. Once you get past the initial tooling costs, things get much less expensive and you could probably have these made at far less than $100 each and be able to polish or plate them and they would be a lot stronger than fiberglass and much closer to the original.
> 
> View attachment 415304



I'm sure a cast aluminum piece would be really nice, but I have direct access to the fiberglass shop that I work with so it makes sense for me. That might be something to consider at another time. I'm not sure that cast aluminum would be any stronger than fiberglass though.


----------



## TRM (Feb 20, 2017)

Latest update, it's in the final stage of bodywork before starting the mold.


----------



## TRM (Feb 27, 2017)

The mold work has started today!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=421494488196603


----------



## Craig Allen (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's a Christy saddle I built from scratch. All welded construction.


----------



## TRM (Feb 27, 2017)

Craig Allen said:


> Here's a Christy saddle I built from scratch. All welded construction. View attachment 428741



Wow! That's very impressive, you're a true sculptor in metal!


----------



## TRM (Mar 1, 2017)

The mold is finished! It will get cleaned polished and waxed and will be ready for production very soon!


----------



## TRM (Mar 2, 2017)

The TRM Christy mold is finished! It will get waxed multiple times for the rest of the week and should be ready for the first part on Monday!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Jim,
    It looks like these will be really nice. I've just been curious why you decided to reproduce these? Seems a little obscure? Hopefully I'm wrong and you'll sell a boat load of them. You gonna be in Commerce, GA Saturday? If so see ya then. V/r Shawn


----------



## TRM (Mar 2, 2017)

Honestly, I just think they are very cool looking so I thought it would be something fun and interesting to reproduce. 

I've wanted one after first seeing them in photos and then I discovered that they are not very easy to find. And, a nice one is too expensive to buy just to play with. That's where the idea of reproducing them came in. I thought that having an affordable copy of the Christy would be something that others might like to use on bikes that are not destined to sit unused in a museum. Concourse restorations are wonderful to admire, but they end up being too valuable to actually take out and enjoy with out fear of hurting them. The TRM Christy will be something that will have the look, but will be usable!

As far as selling a 'boat load', I have no idea if I will sell any of them! I'm rolling the dice on that one. But at the very least, _I'll _have some cool saddles to play with!!!
___________________________

I would really like to make the Commerce swap, but I won't be able to make it. I am planning to be in Cleveland TN for Get-A-Grip though. Hope to see you there!


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 2, 2017)

If you can replicate the nickel plated look, I would be in for one.


----------



## TRM (Mar 2, 2017)

gtdohn said:


> If you can replicate the nickel plated look, I would be in for one.



I've got a couple of ideas for that. There's still a lot left to do before I get to that point though.


----------



## TRM (Mar 6, 2017)

The first TRM Christy has been started!

The mold received 15 wax applications over this past weekend. This morning the work started on the first part in the virgin mold.
Here's the gelcoat going on:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=424607971218588


----------



## TRM (Mar 8, 2017)

Here it is! The first TRM Christy out of the mold! This marks the first new 'Christy style' saddle in over a century!


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=425599751119410


----------



## TRM (Mar 11, 2017)

After spending some time yesterday with the industry leading street rod interior expert Paul Atkins, the process is in place for producing the leather TRM Christy seat pads!


----------



## Greg M (Mar 11, 2017)

That's looking great!  I like it all in black.


----------



## TRM (Mar 12, 2017)

Greg M said:


> That's looking great!  I like it all in black.



Thanks, I'm liking the black also!


----------



## TRM (Mar 18, 2017)

The first new TRM Christy is completely assembled! Production will begin soon!

The ride is a little stiffer than I had expected, but I weight a little over 150 lbs so that should be a good thing for heavier riders.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 18, 2017)

Very nice job man!!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2017)

Really cool. Great job so far. I'm sure the buyer could create their own 'patina' to suit...

thumbs up!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 19, 2017)

Dammm!


----------



## TRM (Mar 27, 2017)

The new TRM Christy Saddles are now available! 
The introductory price is $150 with free shipping (lower 48). Quantities are limited but more will be arriving next month. 

Message me for purchasing info.


----------

